# How did you become a paramedic? What's your story?



## OminousFinding (Feb 5, 2008)

For those of you who are paramedics, how did you arrive at your careers? I'm going through somewhat of a life questioning phase right now and would love to hear your responses.

What is the pay range for a paramedic in a metro area? (Seattle/San Fran/LA)

Long story short--I'm just under three years post-college. I've got a career that generously pays the bills, but it's unfulfilling at best. I'm volunteering with a local agency and obtaining my EMT-B cert. I've had a passion for EMS work since high school, but have yet to spend any real time in the field. When I do, I expect it will be a confirmation that I'm madly in love with this stuff.

That leaves me wondering if I can make this a viable career--or, if I don't--I'm worried I'll live life on the outside, looking in--and missing out. 

Problem is--My job affords me great things. A house, toys, savings--my special someone and I are pretty spoiled. An EMT-B here in Seattle starts at $9.50/hr with a private company, which is less than I made in high school 8 years ago. So, I'll be content to volunteer alongside my regular job, but was thinking maybe there's more money at a higher level--Paramedic or somewhere else in the pre-hospital setting.

Of course, there's always that option of selling it all and doing it for the passion. It's tempting--but it would be hard to let go.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 5, 2008)

got lost on the way to college.


----------



## Arkymedic (Feb 5, 2008)

OminousFinding said:


> For those of you who are paramedics, how did you arrive at your careers? I'm going through somewhat of a life questioning phase right now and would love to hear your responses.
> 
> What is the pay range for a paramedic in a metro area? (Seattle/San Fran/LA)
> 
> ...


 
Started Search and Rescue at 12, received my Alaska Emergency Trauma Tech at 15, moved to AR and joined FD at 17, got my EMT at 18, went to college for Emergency Administration and Management, went to Arkansas Fire Academy after taking a semester off, went back to school til my junior year then stopped my BS in EAM to go get my Paramedic while working law enforcement and other jobs to pay the bills, received my medic in 06 and now trying to finish my BS in EAM this semester and decide what I want to be when I grow up lol.


----------



## BossyCow (Feb 5, 2008)

Hubby worked for a private ambulance service in Seattle as an EMT while looking for a career in Fire/EMS. The money in Washington state is through either the fire or hospital based systems, not the private ambulance companies.  There are multiple agencies that run these kinds of systems. 

Tacoma Community College is now running a good Paramedic school, set up through the Pierce County Fire Department.  I've seen some good medics coming out of that program. I would talk to someone from that program about job options upon graduation. They should be really up on the statistics in WA state.


----------



## medic8613 (Feb 8, 2008)

Was on ski patrol in high school and liked it, so I got my EMT. After high school I went directly to medic school...thats about it.


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2008)

was unhappy working for my family business. I had passion for EMS. So I am attending medic school.


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 8, 2008)

Volunteered as a FF....thought the medical side was pretty cool. 

After I got my EMT....well it would seem I was really good at running into things.  So I went to Paramedic school so I wouldn't have to drive  

No seriously....Once I got working in EMS as an EMT, I knew right away I wanted to do more.  I would not be happy being an EMT.....I had finally found the career in which I "belonged" it was just a matter of continuing my education.


OH...and I don't have to drive if I don't want to.....really....I did wreck a few times....into fire trucks....hit the hospital once....a cement pole.....


----------



## firecoins (Feb 8, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> ....hit the hospital once....a cement pole.....



It wasn't your fault.  You honked!


----------



## Outbac1 (Feb 8, 2008)

I spent 25 years in the automotive industry. Got laid off when my employer shut down their parts warehouse. I'd been in ground search and rescue for 6 years and always thought medical stuff was interesting. I figured being a paramedic would be interesting, and had some job stability. It gets a lot harder to find a job when you are 40 +. So I worked at getting into a school, got my PCP diploma and walked into a full time job. Haven't regretted it at all. I'm 6 years in and working on my ACP diploma. If only to prove you can teach an old dog new tricks.


----------



## KEVD18 (Feb 8, 2008)

MedicPrincess said:


> OH...and I don't have to drive if I don't want to.....really....I did wreck a few times....into fire trucks....hit the hospital once....a cement pole.....




the pole, well it happens.

the H, im going to assume you backed into it in the ambulanc ebay. again, it happens.

but a fire truck? it fifty feet long, 6 feet wide, bright red and covered with blinkies!! that must be one hell of a story...


----------



## MedicPrincess (Feb 9, 2008)

KEVD18 said:


> the pole, well it happens.
> 
> the H, im going to assume you backed into it in the ambulanc ebay. again, it happens.
> 
> but a fire truck? it fifty feet long, 6 feet wide, bright red and covered with blinkies!! that must be one hell of a story...


 

Well you see....the H was a simple case of moving a truck that was in the way.  We USED to routinely move other services vehicles, and they would move ours if the bay was blocked (the ambulance bay at that H is REALLY SCREWY and is easily blocked.)  So on that day, I did what we have all done so many other times....got in...put it in drive....and well....nobody told us they had got new vehicles - THAT DIDN'T FIT!!!

And the Fire Truck....well you see....there was this 12" drop off to my left.  So using the steering wheel to pull myself up with so I could watch the L front of the truck was maybe not my best option.  You see...the steering wheel moves....So I pull up and am looking left and the wheel turned right.....into the FD Engine.....


Well....I'm a Medic now....and don't have to drive much   Its just a simple law of averages you know.


----------



## johnrsemt (Feb 9, 2008)

13 years of retail management:  11 years into it I started as a volunteer EMT-B at a volunteer FD; as a way to destress from work.

   liked it so much that I quit retail, took a $20,000 pay cut, except I got overtime for the 1st time in 13 years, so I took a $6,000 pay cut the first year.

  went to medic school after 3 years as a FT EMT-B..   loved it,   still do love it.


----------



## MedicineMan975 (Feb 9, 2008)

I was 18 and Xray school was a year away,so I figured what the hell. Got my basic in between classes, started working part time at the local hospital based EMS and just kind of never left. Tried nursing school for a year or so, but it was a wash. So medic school seemed like the next logical choice. And here I am in the rural South, just another working stiff trying not to increase the body count via my actionsB).


----------



## BAMAMEDIC (Feb 10, 2008)

Got lost on the way to nursing school but I'm really close to finding my way back.


----------



## james (Feb 10, 2008)

Im in the Army and Im going to be a Recruiter, I will be working 10-12 hour days I am A EMT-B right now but I want to be a medic how long is the scholl and what kind of clinicals will I have to do? Is it even posible to go to medic school and work 10-12 hour days 6 days a week?


----------



## disassociative (Feb 10, 2008)

Started off as a First responder, decided to go on to EMT-IV, around this time I began nursing school, and a year later; I went to Paramedic School, etc.


----------



## Topher38 (Feb 10, 2008)

johnrsemt said:


> 13 years of retail management:  11 years into it I started as a volunteer EMT-B at a volunteer FD; as a way to destress from work.
> 
> liked it so much that I quit retail, took a $20,000 pay cut, except I got overtime for the 1st time in 13 years, so I took a $6,000 pay cut the first year.
> 
> went to medic school after 3 years as a FT EMT-B..   loved it,   still do love it.





Thats amazing man. *Applauds*

Way to go after what you enjoy. Thats incredible.


----------



## eggshen (Feb 10, 2008)

I was high.

Egg


----------

